# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Entrará Criss Angel al Soleil

## Tereso

Información del periódico www.elnorte.com

Entrará Criss Angel al Soleil

El próximo año, el novio de Cameron Diaz formará parte del espectáculo del Cirque du Soleil, en Las Vegas

Alberto Armendáriz / Corresponsal
Nueva York,  Estados Unidos (5 junio 2007).- Para el lanzamiento de la tercera temporada de su programa Mindfreak, Criss Angel se encerró el lunes en un cubo de cristal cubierto con cemento y se colgó de un andamio a 12 metros de altura, del cual salió ayer sano y salvo.

Éste y otros desafíos que ha realizado le han valido consolidar su programa a nivel mundial, además de que el próximo año formará parte del espectáculo del Cirque du Soleil, en Las Vegas y próximamente protagonizará Mandrake, el Mago, filme que dirigirá Chuck Russell, basado en las aventuras del cómic homónimo.

"Empezaremos a rodar a fin de año y estoy muy entusiasmado, ya que no sólo actuaré, sino que también diseñaré y crearé los efectos especiales", adelantó Criss antes de desaparecer detrás del cemento.

Criss pasó 24 horas dentro del cubo en la calle 46 y Broadway y sólo tenía un par de mantas y una iPod para pasar las largas horas de espera, porque la cuestión no era escapar rápidamente, pues la tensión y la incertidumbre son parte esenciales de su espectáculo.

La torrencial lluvia que se presentó durante el acto asustó a algunos asistentes que se retiraron, pero alrededor de 20 personas se quedaron a presenciar el inicio del desafío, entre ellos su mamá Dimitra y sus hermanos Costa y J.D.

La gran ausente fue su novia Cameron Diaz, ya que se encuentra de gira por Europa promocionando la película Shrek Tercero.

"Estoy absolutamente muerta de miedo. No importa cuántas veces los haga, siempre temo que vaya a pasarle algo; los accidentes suceden", comentó Dimitra.
Hora de publicación: 16:39

--------------------------------------------

Ahora si, una complicación decir si es bueno o malo el muchacho jejeje

----------


## Mr.Mind

No sabia que estaba con Cameron Diaz, no se las gasta mal este Criss Angel...

----------


## shark

osea traduciendo, que como no se fian de que nadie conozca al circo del sol en americalandia, ponen de reclamo al señor Angel..


Me recuerda a cierto mago con apellido ingles que se caso con una modelo alemana de renombre para que uno fuera conocido en europa y la otra en usa.


viva el marketing!!!


(y viva el lado oscuro)

----------


## DrkHrs

No creo que el Circo del Sol necesite ese tipo de marketing en USA. Ni creo que entre en ese tipo de artimañas. Mas bien, hoy por hoy, su seriedad está fuera de dudas.

----------


## letang

> ese tipo de marketing [...] ese tipo de artimañas [...] su seriedad está fuera de dudas.


¿Desde cuándo usar técnicas de márketing o publicidad es algo poco serio?

----------


## DrkHrs

Si conocemos al Circo del Sol, es indudable que se debe, principalmente, al marketing. Pero lo que dice Shark, según he entendido, es que han contratado a Criss Angel como reclamo publicitario. Ese tipo de "Marketing", contratar a un rostro conocido para que mi producto se beneficie de su fama, es el que digo que no necesita el Circo del Sol. Es bien conocido en todo el mundo, sin necesidad de ese tipo de técnicas. 
En realidad, han alcanzado ese punto en el cual basta que digan donde actuan para que agoten las localidades. Sin decir mas.
Por otra parte, si hay un mago que "pegue" con el ambiente del Circo del Sol, ese es Criss Angel.

----------


## Tereso

Creo que el Circo del Sol tiene gran presencia a nivel institucional, pero no cuenta con un personaje al que lo pueda ligar la gente. No conozco a nadie que pueda nombrar siquiera a un solo integrante del circo en cuestión.

Me parece que tanto para el Circo como para Criss Angel es una gran mancuerna publicitaria, es al Circo del Sol lo que Ronaldinho al Barcelona.

Me imagino que en el marco del Circo, sería una buena experiencia ver al muchacho hacer lo suyo, sin camaras de televisión ni edición pre-producción...

----------


## runnerbcn

> osea traduciendo, que como no se fian de que nadie conozca al circo del sol en americalandia, ponen de reclamo al señor Angel..


Por eso "El Circo del Sol" celebra su 20º aniversario con un espectáculo nuevo llamado "Corteo", estrenado en Los Ángeles, y por eso tienen un espectáculo permanente en el hotel Mirage de Las Vegas, llamado "Love" e inspirado en The Beatles, porque nadie los conoce en "americalandia". Por eso, y gracias al éxito de su primer espectáculo, "La Magia continúa", en 1987 hicieron su primera incursión en Estados Unidos, y dos años más tarde, después de un gran éxito en California, se animaron a hacer una gira completa en America. Claro, tiene lógica que una compañía que tiene 13 espectáculos permanentes en todo el mundo necesite de una cara famosa para hacerse publicidad.

Saludos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> No creo que el Circo del Sol necesite ese tipo de marketing en USA. Ni creo que entre en ese tipo de artimañas. Mas bien, hoy por hoy, su seriedad está fuera de dudas.


1. Si le hace falta ese tipo de publicidad
2. Esas artimañas se les conoce como Marketing
3. Y por su seriedad, han ido a escoger a un gran Mago que está de moda actualmente y creo que, por su tipo de magia, combina muy bien con el Solei.

Creo que será un buen espectaculo (eso si, las entradas a 200€ mínimo, no?)

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> osea traduciendo, que como no se fian de que nadie conozca al circo del sol en americalandia, ponen de reclamo al señor Angel..
> 
> 
> Por eso "El Circo del Sol" celebra su 20º aniversario con un espectáculo nuevo llamado "Corteo", estrenado en Los Ángeles, y por eso tienen un espectáculo permanente en el hotel Mirage de Las Vegas, llamado "Love" e inspirado en The Beatles, porque nadie los conoce en "americalandia". Por eso, y gracias al éxito de su primer espectáculo, "La Magia continúa", en 1987 hicieron su primera incursión en Estados Unidos, y dos años más tarde, después de un gran éxito en California, se animaron a hacer una gira completa en America. Claro, tiene lógica que una compañía que tiene 13 espectáculos permanentes en todo el mundo necesite de una cara famosa para hacerse publicidad.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues si, si la tiene porque el tipo de gente que conoce a criss angel (en general, en americalandia) no tiene ni puta idea de que es el circo del sol. Y lo que quieren es que se les conozca más. Es marketing y del bueno.


La chifer era muy conocida en USA....pero no por el tipo de gente que veia a copperfield...lo vais pillando. Se llama ampliar target (nota publicitario-cultural para que sepais un pelin más.)

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


¿Y los datos que certifican esa afirmación dónde los puedo consultar? Lo digo porque es curioso que digas eso cuando uno (el mago) graba su programa en Las Vegas, y los otros (los del circo) tienen un espectáculo permanente en Las Vegas. Pero vamos, que no dudo que has dicho eso después de consultar complejos estudios y estadísticas que certifican lo que dices.

¿No será que lo que quieres decir, en vez de que no los conocen, que seguro que los conocen, es que quieren que vaya gente que en otra situación no iría a verlos, atraídos por el rostro de Criss Angel? Porque es muy distinto que no vayas a un espectáculo porque no conozcas a quien lo monta, a que no vayas porque no te interese el espectáculo en sí.




> La chifer era muy conocida en USA....pero no por el tipo de gente que veia a copperfield...lo vais pillando. *Se llama ampliar target (nota publicitario-cultural para que sepais un pelin más.)*


Oh, gracias por dar por hecho que somos unos ignorantes. Qué suerte tenerte entre nosotros para que puedas guiarnos en nuestro camino hacia la sabiduría en todas las Artes, Maestro.

Saludos.

----------


## shark

_¿Y los datos que certifican esa afirmación dónde los puedo consultar? Lo digo porque es curioso que digas eso cuando uno (el mago) graba su programa en Las Vegas, y los otros (los del circo) tienen un espectáculo permanente en Las Vegas. Pero vamos, que no dudo que has dicho eso después de consultar complejos estudios y estadísticas que certifican lo que dices._

No es necesario, si sabes un pelin de marketing, pero vamos si quieres rebatirmelo y como te pones a la defensiva (que no se porqué) te lo podría explicar con cifras.

_¿No será que lo que quieres decir, en vez de que no los conocen, que seguro que los conocen, es que quieren que vaya gente que en otra situación no iría a verlos, atraídos por el rostro de Criss Angel? Porque es muy distinto que no vayas a un espectáculo porque no conozcas a quien lo monta, a que no vayas porque no te interese el espectáculo en sí._

No, no quiero decir eso , quiero decir que NO LOS CONOCEN, porque que de cada 1000 visitantes de las vegas conozcan el circo del sol 2 , es que no los conocen. Para eso esta la publicidad amigo mio. 

_Oh, gracias por dar por hecho que somos unos ignorantes. Qué suerte tenerte entre nosotros para que puedas guiarnos en nuestro camino hacia la sabiduría en todas las Artes, Maestro._

En ningun momento he llamado ignorante a nadie, si te sientes así no es ni mi intención , ni mi problema. 

De todas maneras llevo toda la vida trabajando en publicidad y a priori , y sin más datos que los que tengo , (que a lo mejor me equivoco y eres ejecutivo de Bassat, Ogilvy & Mather Comunicación y sabes la de dios del tema) creo que si, que tengo bastante más razon que tu.

Pero como ni esto me va a dar de comer ni a ti ni a mi, y no pienso mosquearme dejo el tema.

Recibe un fuerte abrazo de tu (espero) amigo shark, que en cualquier momento esta dispuesto a compartir una caña contigo  (hablando de publicidad o de gramatica parda o de lo que se tercie) .

otro saludo.  :twisted:

----------


## Chema78

> De todas maneras llevo toda la vida trabajando en publicidad y a priori , y sin más datos que los que tengo , (que a lo mejor me equivoco y eres ejecutivo de Bassat, Ogilvy & Mather Comunicación y sabes la de dios del tema) creo que si, que tengo bastante más razon que tu.


Ni de coña macho!!! Tu comentario se basa en una percepción personal, dices que el hecho de que criss angel se una al circo del sol para un espectaculo es una campaña de marketing igual que el echo de que copperfield se casara con claudia chifer. 
Eso son valoraciones personales basada en?...........  ¿tu percepción personal?

Y por lo tanto que trabajes en publicidad toda tu vida no te da la razón.

El circo del sol no creo que cuente con Criss Angel por la fama de este. La verdad es que tiene un estilo que creo que puede quedar muy bien en el circo del sol.
Si has visto alguna vez al circo del sol y ha criss angel creo que no es descabellado pensar que tienen un concepto del espectaculo muy parecido!.

Saludos.

----------


## shark

Pues vale, ala , venga teneis razon los dos. Estoy equivocado y os pido perdón. Que equivocado estoy, que mal me siento.
Amén.
 :twisted:

pd: iba a argumentarte todo lo que has dicho para rebatirtelo, pero es que normalmente yo cobro por hacer esas cosas y aqui estoy a  pasar el rato.

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, la cosa no es exactamente como se explica mas arriba.....

El circo del sol, le produce un espectaculo a Criss Angel..... Es decir, Criss, tendra un nuevo espectaculo, suyo, solo de el, pero producido por el circo del sol.....

Un espectaculo que cuesta 80 millones de dolares.... Asi que supongo sera un espectaculo de magia acojonante....!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Chema78

> pd: iba a argumentarte todo lo que has dicho para rebatirtelo, pero es que normalmente yo cobro por hacer esas cosas y aqui estoy a  pasar el rato.


¿De que c o ñ o vas, con ese aire de superioridad? ¿quien te crees que eres, tio?

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> pd: iba a argumentarte todo lo que has dicho para rebatirtelo, pero es que normalmente yo cobro por hacer esas cosas y aqui estoy a  pasar el rato.
> 
> 
> ¿De que c o ñ o vas, con ese aire de superioridad? ¿quien te crees que eres, tio?



No es superioridad , es conocimiento del medio. Claro que puedes no saber la diferencia.

Y en vista de que aqui (en este post) no sabe alguna gente discutir civilizadamente doy por cerrado el caso.


pd: gracias por la puntualización Pardo, en efecto en la revista Genii de ....creo que era el mes de noviembre o diciembre , ya salía esa noticia.

pd2: hay que ver lo que se calienta la gente por cualquier gilipollez.

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por Chema78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


por supuesto que no es superioridad!!! 
Es aire de superioridad, prepotencia y chuleria.

En cuanto a lo de discutir civilizadamente, pues creo que no he dejado de ser civilizado por decir c o ñ o o escribir un poco mosqueao!

Lo que ocurre es que lo que tu haces no es discutir, es decir lo que piensas, despues decir que tienes razón y por último que el que no lo ve como tú es un ignorante.
Eso, amiguete, no es discutir! 

Es evidente que esto no nos lleva a ningún sitio y mejor que lo dejemos antes de que nos caigamos mal sin conocernos!! jaja

Saludos!


PD: Quiero explicar que  si digo esto es porque tengo la sensación de que me tomas por tonto o ignorante o inferior a ti, y cuando a uno le insultan se molesta! Es decir que me he sentido ofendido, vamos.

----------


## shark

Pues querido amigo, mi intencion no es ni ofender ni molestar ni por supuesto enemistarme con nadie .

Desde luego si te he ofendido , de verdad acepta mis disculpas.

Eso no quiere decir no que no siga pensando que tengo razón.


pd: pensar que alguien esta hablando de un tema que conoces , con menor información o conocimiento del tema que uno mismo, no creo que sea llamar ni tonto, ni inferior ni nada ofensivo a nadie.

----------


## Chema78

> Pues querido amigo, mi intencion no es ni ofender ni molestar ni por supuesto enemistarme con nadie .


Yo tampoco quiero enemistarme. Tengo uno de esos días!




> Desde luego si te he ofendido , de verdad acepta mis disculpas .


Aceptadas y creo que igual yo tambien me puesto un poco tonto.




> Eso no quiere decir no que no siga pensando que tengo razón.


JAJAJA Ya me lo imaginaba!!  :Wink:  




> pd: pensar que alguien esta hablando de un tema que conoces , con menor información o conocimiento del tema que uno mismo, no creo que sea llamar ni tonto, ni inferior ni nada ofensivo a nadie.


Es que yo no estaba hablando de publicidad sino del tema de criss angel y el circo del sol, y de tu consideración de que eso es una campaña de marketing. 


Evidentemente si hablo con alguien que sabe mucho de publicidad o de magia o de lo que sea y yo no! pues no le voy a quitar la razón!.


Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Iros a la mierda! 

La próxima vez os besáis directamente y no nos ponéis la pelea en los labios para luego desinflaros a la primera de cambio y dejarnos con las ganas. No es justo!  :evil:

----------


## ignoto

:evil:  ¡MAYORMENTE!  :evil:

----------


## shark

:D  :D  :D 

ahora que ya he atraido vuestra atención , puedo decirlo para que os chincheis que te cagas:


Ayer hice un wild card que flipó la peña!!!!! Lo reservo para cuando vuelva a los madriles a 3cantos o para cuando ignito invite a paella en el sitio ese a 30 metros del mar caldoso ese.  8)

----------


## runnerbcn

Shark, no pongo en duda tus conocimientos acerca del mundo y los entresijos del marketing y de la publicidad (aunque tú si lo has hecho con respecto a nosotros en una frase con mucha mala baba que he remarcado en negrita en mi anterior mensaje) Pero el problema de base que yo veo, es que afirmas sin pudor que en Estados Unidos nadie  conoce al Circo del Sol (_que como no se fian de que nadie conozca al circo del sol en americalandia, ponen de reclamo al señor Angel... ...el tipo de gente que conoce a criss angel (en general, en americalandia) no tiene ni ****** idea de que es el circo del sol_ -Shark dixit), algo que es totalmente falso e infundado, ya que siempre han gozado de gran éxito allí. Lo que me da a entender tu mensaje, a mi, que no te conozco de nada y sólo te puedo juzgar por lo que dices aquí, es que, primero que no te gusta Criss Angel (esto ya lo sabía porque te lo he visto escribir varias veces) y que cualquier cosa que tenga que ver con este señor automáticamente va a merecer tu rechazo, tu duda o tu lo que sea. Segundo, que tampoco te caen bien los americanos (_americalandia_), y tercero, que probablemente sabes muy poco acerca del Circo del Sol. Si me equivoco en esto último, me gustaría, y lo digo en serio y sin más ánimo que el de provocar una interesante charla, que me dijeras porqué estás tan seguro de que nadie los conoce en USA (_si sabes un pelin de marketing [...]te lo podría explicar con cifras_) a pesar de su indudable éxito por esas tierras. Pero me gustaría que me/nos lo explicaras, si es que accedes a hacerlo, entendiendo que a nadie le gusta que le hablen mirándole por encima del hombro, actitud que, de forma involuntaria o a cosa hecha, se despendre de muchos de tus comentarios.

PD: Si alguien que se acabara de registrar y que no fuera moderador de este foro entrara en un hilo para decir "mayormente" y se quedara más ancho que alto, ¿sería reprendido por ello, o podría actuar con la misma, llamésmole, impunidad y desparpajo que otro que sí fuera moderador y tuviese que dar ejemplo de las normas de este foro?

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> PD: Si alguien que se acabara de registrar y que no fuera moderador de este foro entrara en un hilo para decir "mayormente" y se quedara más ancho que alto, ¿sería reprendido por ello, o podría actuar con la misma, llamésmole, impunidad y desparpajo que otro que sí fuera moderador y tuviese que dar ejemplo de las normas de este foro?
> 
> Saludos.


Hombre, si alguien se registrara en el foro (y no fuera moderador) y entrara en un hilo para decir sólo 'mayormente', (con el mismo tonillo con que lo dicen otros y en circunstancias parecidas) te aseguro que cosecharía una buena acogida... mayormente.

Cierto es que Ingito debería, mayormente, dar ejemplo de las normas de este foro ¿Cómo? Pues, por ejemplo, haciendo o colaborando en que un hilo en que se encuentra una polémica baje de nivel, nos relajemos y volvamos a debatir civilizadamente sobre el asunto en cuenstión (tal y como acertadamente brindas el guante a Shark). Ah! ¿que ignoto ha hecho eso con su Mayormente? Pues mira qué bien!

Vamos, digo yo (mayormente)

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> PD: Si alguien que se acabara de registrar y que no fuera moderador de este foro entrara en un hilo para decir "mayormente" y se quedara más ancho que alto, ¿sería reprendido por ello, o podría actuar con la misma, llamésmole, impunidad y desparpajo que otro que sí fuera moderador y tuviese que dar ejemplo de las normas de este foro?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> Hombre, si alguien se registrara en el foro (y no fuera moderador) y entrara en un hilo para decir sólo 'mayormente', (con el mismo tonillo con que lo dicen otros y en circunstancias parecidas) te aseguro que cosecharía una buena acogida... mayormente.
> 
> ...


Ante esto sólo cabe decir una cosa: ¡MAYORMENTE!   :Lol:  

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ante esto sólo cabe decir una cosa: ¡MAYORMENTE!   
> 
> Saludos.


Era lo *Mínimo* que esperaba de tí   :Lol:

----------


## shark

> Shark, no pongo en duda tus conocimientos acerca del mundo y los entresijos del marketing y de la publicidad (aunque tú si lo has hecho con respecto a nosotros en una frase con mucha mala baba que he remarcado en negrita en mi anterior mensaje) Pero el problema de base que yo veo, es que afirmas sin pudor que en Estados Unidos nadie  conoce al Circo del Sol (_que como no se fian de que nadie conozca al circo del sol en americalandia, ponen de reclamo al señor Angel... ...el tipo de gente que conoce a criss angel (en general, en americalandia) no tiene ni ****** idea de que es el circo del sol_ -Shark dixit), algo que es totalmente falso e infundado, ya que siempre han gozado de gran éxito allí. Lo que me da a entender tu mensaje, a mi, que no te conozco de nada y sólo te puedo juzgar por lo que dices aquí, es que, primero que no te gusta Criss Angel (esto ya lo sabía porque te lo he visto escribir varias veces) y que cualquier cosa que tenga que ver con este señor automáticamente va a merecer tu rechazo, tu duda o tu lo que sea. Segundo, que tampoco te caen bien los americanos (_americalandia_), y tercero, que probablemente sabes muy poco acerca del Circo del Sol. Si me equivoco en esto último, me gustaría, y lo digo en serio y sin más ánimo que el de provocar una interesante charla, que me dijeras porqué estás tan seguro de que nadie los conoce en USA (_si sabes un pelin de marketing [...]te lo podría explicar con cifras_) a pesar de su indudable éxito por esas tierras. Pero me gustaría que me/nos lo explicaras, si es que accedes a hacerlo, entendiendo que a nadie le gusta que le hablen mirándole por encima del hombro, actitud que, de forma involuntaria o a cosa hecha, se despendre de muchos de tus comentarios.
> 
> PD: Si alguien que se acabara de registrar y que no fuera moderador de este foro entrara en un hilo para decir "mayormente" y se quedara más ancho que alto, ¿sería reprendido por ello, o podría actuar con la misma, llamésmole, impunidad y desparpajo que otro que sí fuera moderador y tuviese que dar ejemplo de las normas de este foro?
> 
> Saludos.


Estimado amigo:

Partamos de una premisa universal: todo es relativo.

Empecemos hablando del señor Criss Angel : en efecto no me gusta su magia , nunca lo he ocultado pero yo no estaba hablando de este personaje como mago sino como una herramienta para captar más publico en un posible espectaculo. La union de un espectaculo del circo del sol (que sí me gusta) con Angel me parece una gran idea desde el punto de vista publicitario , ya que el espectro de publico que veria-conoce-gusta del circo del sol no es el mismo que veria-conoce-gusta al señor Angel. 

Los americanos me caen igual de mal (o de bien) que los franceses , los neozelandeses o los vascos, ni mal ni bien , los hay tontos del bote y los hay muy inteligentes. Tengo bastastes amigos de yankeelandia y son gente estupenda. (Forges llamaba a Francia mariconia y ni le caian mal los franceses ni los gays). 

Una vez explicado que no tengo nada en contra de yankeelandia , un pais capaz de tener lo mejor y lo peor , que me permitas volver a la relatividad; 
¿que porcentaje de americanos conocen el circo del sol? ¿cuantos de ellos sin un viaje organizado a las vegas se molestarian en ir a eso del cirque du soleil? Pocos....OJO eso no quiere decir que el circo del sol no tenga exito y que no sea rentable su espectaculo alli. Simplemente que el porcentaje de conocimiento del americano medio del circo del sol es minimo (de hecho la cultura general del americano medio es patetica) . Claro , el minimo de 500 millones de americanos puede ser mucha gente ¿verdad?...pero sigue siendo un minimo.

Espero que esta explicación te sirva o al menos clarifique mi punto de vista.

Mayormente: Un saludo.



pd: IMPORTANTE: y para los que no lo sepan, lo del chifer y el copper SI era parte de una campaña de marketing.  8-)

----------


## runnerbcn

> Simplemente que el porcentaje de conocimiento del americano medio del circo del sol es minimo (de hecho la cultura general del americano medio es patetica) . Claro , *el minimo de 500 millones de americanos puede ser mucha gente ¿verdad?...pero sigue siendo un minimo*.


No había caído en eso, y tiene toda la lógica del mundo. Agradezco tu explicación.

Saludos.

----------


## shark

a mandar.  :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> a mandar.


Me ponga unos percebiños!

----------


## shark

vente y te los pongo!

----------


## zarkov

EDITO

Aquí había una chorrada y siento haberla puesto.

FIN DE EDICIÓN.

----------


## shark

que se venga en agosto!

----------


## popt

Movido a de "Discusión general" a "Cambalache".

Por favor, leed el siquiente hilo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=128889

----------


## Tereso

Por qué a los gringos no les gusta o no conocen el Circo del Sol:

1.- No hay tiempos fuera
2.- No venden cerveza (MAYORMENTE)
3.- Las artistas del circo no tienen senos grandes
4.- Es un espectáculo que requiere observación
5.- Los boletos no los regalan en Mc Donalds
6.- El nombre del circo no está en inglés y no usa el símbolo "&"
7.- No lo inventaron ellos
8.- No se pueden hacer chistes en televisión al respecto de algo tan fino
9.- Está lleno de inmigrantes
10.- El Cirque du Soleil no presenta fenómenos enjaulados. Lo sentimos mucho por ti, Dumbo...
11.- No pueden gritarle groserías al arbritro... 
12.- Si eres gringo y dices "Fuí al circo del sol" no impresionas tanto como diciendo "Fuí a New York a ver a los Knicks!" ...
13.- Ninguna camiseta (remera, polera, t-shirt o como se diga en sus países) del Circo del Sol  tiene símbolos patrios americanos...

¿Cómo resuelves esto? Contrata a Criss Angel!!!!!!!



Nadie conoce mejor a la hermana república de las hamburguesas y los hot dogs como los mexicanos...:P así que creo que tengo elementos culturales 
y suficiente conocimiento gringuístico como para que mi opinión sea tomada como casi válida  :Wink1: , al que piense que estoy en un error, debería ser suficiente con decirle que vivo en Monterrey... :Wink1: 


Saludos a todos, incluyendo a Criss Angel jojojo

----------


## KOTKIN

Será todo un pedazo show, como sin duda lo fue su anterior Mindfreak en times square. Por ejemplo es realmente dificil comparar su ilusion de partirse por la mitad con cualquier otra version.

No me importa cada uno es completamente libre de opinar lo que piense. Pero yo pienso que es mejor tener cuidado con lo que se dice, en cuanto a lo que no se sabe de los demás. Es posible que copperfield se enamorara de shifer, no que fuera ningun montaje! pero bueno, no importa, y a él menos!.

----------


## shark

> Será todo un pedazo show, como sin duda lo fue su anterior Mindfreak en times square. Por ejemplo es realmente dificil comparar su ilusion de partirse por la mitad con cualquier otra version.
> 
> No me importa cada uno es completamente libre de opinar lo que piense. Pero yo pienso que es mejor tener cuidado con lo que se dice, en cuanto a lo que no se sabe de los demás. Es posible que copperfield se enamorara de shifer, no que fuera ningun montaje! pero bueno, no importa, y a él menos!.



¿quien te dice que no lo sé?  8-)

----------


## letang

> Es posible que copperfield se enamorara de shifer


Lo difícil sería no enamorarse de la Schiffer...

----------


## KOTKIN

Ya ves letang!, que bueno!. la verdad esque yo estaba enamorado de su belleza cuando era pequeño! recortaba las fotos suyas que pillaba en las revistas! (va en serio).
Shark la verdad esque tienes razon: ¡y yo que sé lo que sabes y lo que no!. Aveces escribo sin reflexionar mucho, jejej. Tampoco iva muy en serio cada uno podemos decir lo que nos de la gana a nadie le tiene que importar.

----------


## runnerbcn

> 8.- No se pueden hacer chistes en televisión al respecto de algo tan fino


¡¡MEECCCC!! "Los Simpson" hicieron una parodia del Circo del Sol. Al final se incendiaba el circo y los acróbatas se unían en forma de cometa para salir volando.

Saludos.

----------


## Ayy

> Iniciado por ited
> 
> 8.- No se pueden hacer chistes en televisión al respecto de algo tan fino
> 
> 
> ¡¡MEECCCC!! "Los Simpson" hicieron una parodia del Circo del Sol. Al final se incendiaba el circo y los acróbatas se unían en forma de cometa para salir volando.
> 
> Saludos.


meeeeec
corrijo....
no se incendiaba el circo, llegaba una tormenta/huracan y la lona del circo salia volando....
para huir se unian todos en forma de cometa, estrellandose contra un arbol....

a lo mejor de magia no se mucho.... pero de los simpson....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Tereso

En algo tenía que equivocarme   :Oops:  

Perdónenme, mi trabajo actual no me ha permitido estar al día con la amarilla familia de Springfield.

Prometo  ponerme al día en lo que a los amarillos respecta.

Saludos!

----------


## magikko

Esa parte en el caputulo de los Simpson es genial!!! me mató de la risa

Ited? eres de monterrey? Yo iré a una conferencia sobre medicina veterinaria ahí, por ahí del 17 de julio, si tienes alguna recomendacíon sobre lugares que visitar ( tu sabes, algo sencillo... con tequila, fiesta y escandalo) jajaja agradeceria con gusto tus consejos muejejeje

Saludos!


Pd: Sea lo que sea él, hay algunos efectos de Angel que amí me han gustado mucho y me han dejado con cara de WOW

----------


## Tereso

magikko:

Te recomiendo visitar mi casa por si tienes problemas con el hospedaje, cuenta con mi humilde pero servicial hogar.

Si vienes por esas fechas, la fiesta la preparamos y hacemos una buena velada mágica (buena de tu parte por que yo de buen mago no tengo mucho).

Lugares hay un montón, nadamás tendrías que decirme que tipo de reventón estas buscando y yo te digo donde, si lo tuyo es rockeron pos nos vamos al Barrio a escuchar un buen rock en vivo.

Lo que no te puedes perder acá en Monterrey es una buena carnita asada con caguamas Indio, una buena vuelta por la Macro y Morelos así como algunos sitios de interés como el obispado, el mirador del hasta bandera y alguno que otro lugar.

Saludos!

----------


## Arkite

La cosa es que esta claro que asi van a vender todo lo que pongan a la venta,y que si les da por vender dvds del evento(no se si haran eso)o demas merchandising pues como que se van a forrar.
Ademas que simplemente me parece increible que tengan los medios para fichar a un mago con el cache que tendra criss.Un circo como ese se merece un mago al menos con el renombre de criss guste aqui mas o menos atrae a las masas.
Me parece un movimiento acertadisimo.
Un saludo.

----------


## The Black Prince

> La cosa es que esta claro que asi van a vender todo lo que pongan a la venta,y que si les da por vender dvds del evento(no se si haran eso)o demas merchandising pues como que se van a forrar.
> Ademas que simplemente me parece increible que tengan los medios para fichar a un mago con el cache que tendra criss.Un circo como ese se merece un mago al menos con el renombre de criss guste aqui mas o menos atrae a las masas.
> Me parece un movimiento acertadisimo.
> Un saludo.


Bastantes de sus malabaristas han ido a los juegos olímpicos, realmente es brutal el nivel.

----------

